# ruger lcp



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

does anyone know if the belt clip or the finger extension from the keltec p3at fits on the lcp Popcornsmilie


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't know about the belt clip but the pinky ext. works with a little gap between it and the frame.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I doubt anyone would own both... to check. But the metal the Kel-Tec clip is made from is quite pliable. The retaining pin would be the issue, as it is designed for the size, and position in the KelTec frame.

They are quite cheap, so you could order and return if it's not a fit. It would cost you shipping, which is almost the price of the clip...

Jeff


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

I had a p3at, and the finger extension fits wierd if you ask me on the LCP. It has a gap for sure, but also seems to effect the way it feeds depending on your grip pressure. I will not use it on my LCP, so if anyone wants a pierce finger extension let me know. Sorry, I never had a clip so I have no idea on that issue.


----------

